# Simplicity in a 72gallon tank!



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been wanting to post some pictures of my 72 gallon African cichlid tank, so here it is. 

in the tank
10 blue moori (3 males, 7 females)
2 jewels (breeding pair) always swimming together
2 kenyi (breeding pair)
2 red zebra (not sure how to sex them)
2 yellow tail acei (not sure)
4 yellow labs (1 male, 3 females)
1 bn pleco (gold spotted idk if thats the proper name)

the blue moori, kenyi and yellow labs i've seen holding but havent seen any baby fish fry yet. the jewels i've seen with the fries but didnt last a day.

I had them in a 30 gallon, as they got bigger I upgraded to a 72 gallon. I also
had 4 kribs in the 72 gal but they dissappeared, saw parts of them being torn apart by everyone else lol but sad.

ok let me know what you guys think. thanx.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Great mixture of fish, how's the aggression level? I would've expected more plants/ornaments/rocks to disrupt the line of sight...?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey stop taking my name


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Hey stop taking my name


How did you fit Symplicity into your tank? LOL


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*Lol!*

@simplicity, I was thinking minimalism but simplicity sounded more fancy.
@Jaysan, how did I fit simplicity in my tank? It was Simple!


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*@Tino*

The only aggression I see is between the 3 biggest males.
Blue moori
Red zebra
Kenyi

They're always fighting over who gets the biggest rock on the left. I tried moving that rock around but same thing happens. Their jawline are turning white from
fighting I think. I need to get another rock. The rest of them could care less lol!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. More caves!!! 

Nice mix though.


----------

